# Painting over tar waterproofing



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Paint won't be the answer. Might need to Parge over top to conceal the black.


----------



## Shane. (Mar 25, 2017)

Ah, is there no sort of latex based sealer (read somewhere that latex would dry without melting the tar) that may work? To get the wall plastered would require paying someone and at that cost I'd probably just be better off framing and insulating it with foam board


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Any tar barrier should be on the exterior side of the walls, never on the inside. Whoever did that was lazy and didn't want to dig around the foundation. There is no paint or primer that I know of that will stick to tar and even if one did it wouldn't last because tar expands and contracts too much. Finishing out the basement is your best option.


----------

